# New Worldmark Branding Video featuring new logo



## ecwinch (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## clifffaith (Jun 1, 2019)

Bleh.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 1, 2019)

Thumbs down! How many millions did Wyndham spend developing that horrible "W" and then Bill to Worldmark? The last company at which I worked went through a rebranding. Couple million dollars and about 2 years of manpower for 20 people our clients were going "Uh." The only ones excited and happy were the CEO and the rebranding Team.


----------



## djpotts50 (Aug 25, 2019)

Yes, the new 666 logo.


----------

